# Yummi!! Oatmeal!!



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

One of my bucks named Buddy Loooooooves oatmeal, he can't get enough.. 
He's SO cute, and my girlfriend Majbritt decided to take some pic's of him while he's eating delicious oatmeal..

Enjoy!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awww cute


----------

